# My unabashed list of the best stuff



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The best stuff I've seen, used or tried (without regard to price).
You're entitled to my opinion. Your mileage may vary.

*Best RTR factory freight trucks* -- Tangent; AccuReady; Kadee (rigid); InterMountain; ExactRail.
*Best kit trucks* -- Scale Trains; Accurail.

*Best wheel sets* -- Tangent; InterMountain; Walthers Proto; ExactRail; Kadee.

*Best couplers* -- Kadee; Proto-Max.

*Best detailed diesels* -- Rapido (RDC); Walthers Proto; MTH; BLI; Athearn Genesis.
*Best running diesels* -- BLI; newer MTH.

*Best sound* -- ESU LokSound.

*Best rolling stock kits* -- Accurail; Athearn BB; Scale Trains; Train Miniature.

*Best RTR freight cars* -- Tangent; Kadee; ExactRail; Red Caboose; Fox Valley; BLI; InterMountain; Walthers Proto; Walthers Mainline; Bachman Silver; AccuReady; Atlas Master; American Limited; Athearn.

*Best RTR short radius passenger cars* -- Con-Cor Branchline.

*Best RDC Budd cars* -- Rapido; Walthers.

*Best train sets* -- Bachman; Athearn.

*Best structure kits* -- Walthers Cornerstone; WoodlandScenics; FOS; Campbell; BTS; SRM; Grandt Line; Alkem; GC Laser.
*Best prebuilt structures* -- Walthers Trainline; BLMA; Rix.

*Best vehicles* -- Classic Metal Works; WoodlandScenics; Brekina; GC Laser; River Point; Oxford Diecast; Walthers SceneMaster.

*Best '50's/'60's era city bus* -- Busch.

*Best figures (people)* -- Faller; Bachman; WoodlandScenics; Preiser.

*Best trackside & layout details* -- Walthers SceneMaster; Ratio; Woodland Scenics; Grandt Line; Motrak; Alexander; Builders In Scale; Showcase Miniatures; Tichy.

*Best scenery items* -- WoodlandScenics; JTT; Walthers SceneMaster; Heki; Busch.

*Best telephone pole wire & electric line* -- Berkshire Junction.

*Best detail parts* -- Details West; Enginehouse Services; Caboose Hobbies; Grandt Line.

*Best structure details* -- Micro-Mark; JL Innovative; Alkem; Tichy; Durango Press; City Classics; Motrak; BLMA.

*Best light towers* -- Alkem.
*Best signal bridges and target towers* -- BLMA.
*Best crossing gates* -- NJ International.

*Best truss bridge kits* -- Central Valley; Campbell.
*Best deck plate girder bridge kits* -- Central Valley; Campbell; Micro Engineering.
*Best deck plate girder bridge, RTR* -- ExactRail (assembled, painted, ready-to-rail).

*Best flex track* -- Peco; Micro Engineering.

*Best turnouts* -- Walthers Shinohara; Peco.

*Best decals* -- MicroScale; Blair Line.

*Best airbrushes and kits* -- Badger; Iwata.

*Best weathering kits* -- Vallejo; Tamiya; PanPastel.
*Best weathering powders* -- FOS.

*Best plastic adhesives* -- Tamiya; Faller Super Expert.
*Best wood glue for kits* -- WeldBond Universal.
*Best CA glue* -- Gorilla.

*Best fillers* -- Mr White Putty; Bondo UV Activated Glazing and Spot Putty; Squadron White; Squadron Green.

*Best coal loads* -- JWD EasyFit.
*Best scrap loads* -- Motrak; JWD.

*Best Customer Service* -- Modeltrainstuff.
*Best shipment tracking* -- Modeltrainstuff.

*Fastest order processing and shipping* -- Tangent.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Paints.......?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

mesenteria said:


> Paints.......?


My jury's still out on paints...
Just when I think I've found one that's best -- I find a reason to try another.
Nothing's been the same IMO, since Floquil was messed up and discontinued.
The only one I can positively rate as current best is clear DullCote.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I think these days there is a wide spread between brushable and airbrushable.

Tru-Color is about the nicest I've had in my airbrush. Very controllable, doesn't dry quickly in the gun like Polly-S, and cleans out quickly with Acetone. I tried brushing some small touch-up and it was terrible for brushing. Probably because it's pre-thinned for airbrush right from the bottle.

There should probably be several types of recommendations, both solvent based and water based, as well as airbrushable and brushable. I think we're getting into those type detailed differentials in model paint choices these days. My allergies are driving me towards airbrushing water based, so I'll be anxious to see the recommendations that show up in this thread.

+1 on the DullCote. It has no equal.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Trucolor does sell brushable paints now just not in all the other colors yet.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

lajrmdlr said:


> Trucolor does sell brushable paints now just not in all the other colors yet.


That's great news, my biggest complaint about Tru-Color is that is was horrible....really impossible....to brush with.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

For those wondering about the difference between Squadron White and Green...
Squadron White is slightly less gritty.
Squadron White hides better under light color paints.
Squadron Green hides better under _dark_ color paints.
Otherwise they're the same.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

As far as wheel sets go, Tangent's are consistently better than anything else, with InterMountain a close second.
Price-wise, Tangent is more expensive in smaller quantities, but in bulks of 100 or more, sales and bargains can make it a wash.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You know, it's funny, but "Best" is really a word I try to avoid in this hobby. As an individual value judgement, such as you are using it, it's fine... as in "here's what I think". 

But there really isn't any such thing as a "best" that's applicable to everyone.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> For those wondering about the difference between Squadron White and Green...
> Squadron White is slightly less gritty.
> Squadron White hides better under light color paints.
> Squadron Green hides better under _dark_ color paints.
> Otherwise they're the same.


Someone here, maybe TimeWarp or CTValley (?) recommended Testor's putty. I tried it and to me, it puts Squadron to shame. I think it's because it comes out of the tube more 'wet' than Squadron, which I think dries way too fast.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> As far as wheel sets go, Tangent's are consistently better than anything else, with InterMountain a close second.
> Price-wise, Tangent is more expensive in smaller quantities, but in bulks of 100 or more, sales and bargains can make it a wash.



I've only tried Intermountain, Kadee and Proto wheelsets for replacement/upgrades. I don't think Intermountain can be beat in most cases, but as time goes on I am seeing this as a 'what wheelset fits best in what car' question. Meaning there is no single 'best' wheelset for all the applications out there.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> But there really isn't any such thing as a "best" that's applicable to everyone.


Yes, in this hobby, "best" is very subjective.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JNXT 7707 said:


> Someone here, maybe TimeWarp or CTValley (?) recommended Testor's putty. I tried it and to me, it puts Squadron to shame. I think it's because it comes out of the tube more 'wet' than Squadron, which I think dries way too fast.


Not me. I'm a Squadron guy... although I haven't tried the Testors stuff, and maybe I'd love it if I did (although I ordered a six pack of the green stuff a couple years ago -- great price -- and now have a lifetime supply). Personally, I like the speed at which Squadron dries, as well as its initial consistency.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Currently trying out a structure kit I hadn't seen before...
_Design Preservation Models_ modular pieces.
Very cool idea, and fun to work with. You can design your own buildings, and assemble them quite easily. Mostly all styrene. I'll probably use it for Warehouse Row.
Modeltrainstuff has a good listing. Other pieces are on the Walthers site.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I hadn't known about them, but I just ordered two InterMountain _kits_ (boxcars).
First time I've ever seen them listed. They were on sale for under $10.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not me. I'm a Squadron guy... although I haven't tried the Testors stuff, and maybe I'd love it if I did (although I ordered a six pack of the green stuff a couple years ago -- great price -- and now have a lifetime supply). Personally, I like the speed at which Squadron dries, as well as its initial consistency.


OK, sorry about that!
I think this gets back to the thing where the question should be "what is best for me?" instead of "what is best?"


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JNXT 7707 said:


> OK, sorry about that!
> I think this gets back to the thing where the question should be "what is best for me?" instead of "what is best?"


Which is why I used the word "unabashed" in the title of the OP.
It means it's something I personally am satisfied or comfortable with... It doesn't require you to agree with it. "Your mileage may vary" was a sincere statement in hyperbole.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> Which is why I used the word "unabashed" in the title of the OP.
> It means it's something I personally am satisfied or comfortable with... It doesn't require you to agree with it. "Your mileage may vary" was a sincere statement in hyperbole.


Oh I understand L.S.!
It's fun to list favorites. But the putty thing in particular just brought the question to my mind.
Try asking an automotive group what the best motor oil is :laugh:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Best weighted cars* -- Tangent.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Slowest turnaround from order to delivery* -- Hobbylinc, Maine Trains, Factory Direct Trains.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

LateStarter said:


> *Slowest turnaround from order to delivery* -- Hobbylinc, Maine Trains, Factory Direct Trains.


I've stopped ordering from Hobbylinc........by the time it arrives I've forgotten what I ordered. hwell:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

raleets said:


> I've stopped ordering from Hobbylinc........by the time it arrives I've forgotten what I ordered. hwell:


I told myself the very same thing...
But they were the only source I could find for the BLI 6-pack of D&RGW triple hoppers. Plus, they were $50 off, with free shipping.
I caved in, despite swearing I'd never order from them again.
It's a character flaw I'm guilty of, in the face of availability and price.
But a whole week to ship your order is ludicrous.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Add _Atlas Gold_ to the list of *Best detailed diesels*.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Add _Yankee Dabbler on eBay _to *Fastest order processing and shipping*.
48 hours, from order to delivery.


----------

